# New Pics - February 25, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Feb25/

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What beautiful pigeons, we're always excited when we see you have new pics available! Your three new patients and duckling have come to the right place, they're in the best of hands


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a lovely asssortment, Terry!

Fantails, Frill, Doves, Ducks....OH MY...


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*wow Terry*

wonderful birds you have...Hope the white pigeon (from shelter) is doing fine.? 

By the way you do except donations for food right? I would like to help out just PM me with your address and I will send a little check to you soon. ok .... 

Thanks Terry for all you do. 


Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

What a lovely variety and colors in all the birds, especially Aspen.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look everyone! I do have some very handsome pijjies if I do say so myself  

Andi, donations for food and general care of the birds are always welcome. Unfortunately, I do not have my non-profit status, so donations are not tax deductible. If you would still like to donate, the info is as follows:

Village Pond Rescue & Rehabilitation
P.O. Box 729
Lake Forest CA 92609-0729

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunningly beautiful pigeons Terry!

I'm so glad that the little duckling is now in your care.

Healing wishes for the injured birds.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you for the treat.

Questions - always questions....... 

What kind of sparrow is this? Do you think he'll make it?

Have no idea what the mystery birds are but they are truly beautiful. Bet George will know.

Darth Vader is one of my favorites of your birds - I love black pigeons and he is very elegant. I don't remember ever seeing Curly - he is beautiful.

How old is Old Red? I don't remember seeing him either - very pretty.

And of course, Castor's babies, Aspen and Chessie are gorgeous - just like their daddy. Chessie looks like it has the opal coloring one of our little CHB's has. I still miss Castor.

It just never ends for you does it? You are truly a wonderful person.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great pictures Terry.  
Thanks for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Lindi, Maggie, and Cindy!

As to Maggie's questions .. the little sparrow was a male English House Sparrow. Sadly, he died during the night last night.

Darth Vader is an English Short Faced Tumbler. Curly is an aged Frillback. Old Red is a 1996 banded racing pigeon.

Thank you for the kind words about Castor .. I really miss him too. He and FanFan really outdid themselves with Aspen and Chessie.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures. Love the tails on the mystery birds. Sure would like to know what they are............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Renee,

Another friend on another list thought the mystery birds might be fantail/feral mixes, but I kinda don't think so. They are quite good sized pigeons .. larger than what I would expect with a feral being part of the gene pool. I do have Opal and Onyx who are definitely fantail/feral mixes, and while their tails are similar to the mystery birds, they are only about half the size of these two. I suspect they aren't show quality of whatever they might be, but they sure have unique markings on their back and wing feathers and also a little bit of feathering on the feet. Hopefully someone will come along and be able to say for sure what they are. It doesn't matter to me what they are .. I'm just glad they were rescued and now have a home.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> What beautiful pigeons, we're always excited when we see you have new pics available! Your three new patients and duckling have come to the right place, they're in the best of hands


My thoughts exactly! Just curious, Terry, how you manage to keep all the different feeds straight - little song birds, doves and pigeons, ducks and geese (same thing?), and then the special diets for Lucas and Junebug. And that's just the birds. It boggles the mind!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> My thoughts exactly! Just curious, Terry, how you manage to keep all the different feeds straight - little song birds, doves and pigeons, ducks and geese (same thing?), and then the special diets for Lucas and Junebug. And that's just the birds. It boggles the mind!


The diets are pretty simple .. pigeons and doves eat the same; ducks and geese eat the same; Lucas and Junie pretty much eat the same; it can get a little complicated during baby bird season if there are a lot of different species of babies here, but you just do it and deal with it. Even with the baby birds, aside from baby doves and pigeons, most of them need an insectivore type diet when they are tiny. 

Whew .. not even ready for baby bird season yet, but it will be here within a few more weeks.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice photos Terry. Poor little Sparrow and Dove. Will they be ok? Duck is a cutie too. Your Frill back is Lovely as my Mum in Australia would say. I always look for your new photos as being so cold in Michigan we don't see any babies yet and makes me wish I was in your neck of the woods. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I am really sorry the little sparrow died.

You're right about baby bird season coming up - boggles the mind just thinking about it. Doves have usually already started their nests by now.


----------

